# Reptile tattoo



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

I have decided to get a ballpython tattoo.Can anyone recommend a decent artist in the UK as I dont want it to look like $h*t.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Inky joe on here.He's in suffolk.


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks will check him out:2thumb:


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

Make sure you seen their reptile work as 90% on rep tats ive seen are terrible


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

He is brilliant by the looks of it, heres a link
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snak...srepiece-tattoo-update.html?highlight=inkyjoe


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

yep deffo inkyjoe


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

ukgeckos said:


> Make sure you seen their reptile work as 90% on rep tats ive seen are terrible


agreed


----------



## billyroyal (Jan 27, 2009)

i had mine done by Louis Molloy in middleton(manchester)id say he was defo the best people travel from out of the uk to have them done off him he done a lot of celebrities too think im right saying becks is one of them but he done a lot of others he not the cheapest but you get what you pay for! : victory:


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

I dont mind paying I had even considered travelling to London ink but they seem a bit up their own ar$e.


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

billyroyal said:


> i had mine done by Louis Molloy in middleton(manchester)id say he was defo the best people travel from out of the uk to have them done off him he done a lot of celebrities too think im right saying becks is one of them but he done a lot of others he not the cheapest but you get what you pay for! : victory:





vitticeptus said:


> I dont mind paying I had even considered travelling to London ink but they seem a bit up their own ar$e.


Louis Molloy is London Ink.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

just don't ask Henhead for advice.


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

Id be happy to do u a royal tattoo, the one in my sig took just over 5 hours and cost the guy £200


----------



## BumNum (Dec 13, 2009)

Inky Joe, just been looking at your pics on facebook, I think a trip to suffox is in order your work is awesome :notworthy:


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

BumNum said:


> Inky Joe, just been looking at your pics on facebook, I think a trip to suffox is in order your work is awesome :notworthy:


cheers :blush:


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

BumNum said:


> Inky Joe, just been looking at your pics on facebook, I think a trip to suffox is in order your work is awesome :notworthy:


I'm thinking along the same lines :2thumb:


----------



## strongboW (Dec 12, 2007)

Omg, Inky that's one of the best tattoos I've seen. I wish I lived closer. Imagine one in colour WOW!


----------

